# LA County - Gerber Ambulance vs Liberty Ambulance



## EMT_Padilla (Dec 14, 2010)

Which company do you think would better to work for?


----------



## Sandog (Dec 14, 2010)

EMT_Padilla said:


> Which company do you think would better to work for?



The one that gives you a job...


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 16, 2010)

Do ride-alongs with both.
Ask the EMTs what they think of their companies. Pros and cons.

Consider wages, schedule, geographic location, whether you want 911 and/or IFTs, and who which one you can get hired with.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 16, 2010)

EMT_Padilla said:


> Which company do you think would better to work for?



I worked for Liberty Ambulance

they are an awesome company! they primarily do IFT's (Interfacility Transports), with some Back-up 911.. for Downey/Santa Fe Springs fire.. 

The Management is great.. Dispatch is really cool.. it feels like a Family Setting everyone knows everyone there...

Pay/Benefits is better than most companies.. and better than Gerber


I dont know too much about Gerber, but they mainly do 911 for Torrance and Santa Monica.. but i hear they are going twords IFT as well 


If you wanna do 911 do Gerber if you want more pay go with Liberty!
if you want more info PM Me


----------



## emt1000 (Dec 16, 2010)

I know a lot of people who work for Gerber. Most of them like it. They said the management is cool.

They work a 3/4 12 shift which means one week you work 3 12s and the next week 4 12s so every other week you have a 4 day weekend. However, if you want to work more, overtime is readily available. It's about 60% 911/40% IFT as well as some CCT and event standbys. Most of their IFTs are quick local IFTs less than 5 miles from either Santa Monica or Torrance and they rarely do dialysis. Contrary to what some people say, they are allowed to be first on scene in Torrance. (No more staging on full arrests ever!) Overall you get a nice mix of calls and great 911 exposure. 

I am not sure if they are hiring now, but put your application in online and someone should get back with you quickly.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 16, 2010)

They allow you to make patient contact before the fire department in Torrance. What about Santa Monica?


----------



## ambman1989 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Liberty Sucks*

I used to work for Liberty formerly APT Ambulance. They were involved in patient dumping schemes thats why they changed thier name. The management there is very incompetent.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 26, 2010)

^ Troll

APT Went Bankrupt... an IFT company from San Diego (Care Medical Transport) bought them over.. fired all the management, put their own management in... changed the name to Liberty and Rescued the company

there are only a few EMT's they kept from the APT Company (one of them was my FTO)...
so please ambman dont make blanket statements that are only half true


----------



## HasTy (Dec 26, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> ^ Troll
> 
> APT Went Bankrupt... an IFT company from San Diego (Care Medical Transport) bought them over.. fired all the management, put their own management in... changed the name to Liberty and Rescued the company
> 
> ...



Glad that someone set the record straight as soon as I read the post above yours I was about to go up a tree with the guy.

To the OP I went through the first few steps with Liberty not long after its APT days and I have to say of all the companies that I tried with in LACo They were the most friendly and well mannered but most of all they were professional. If I had been asked to come work for them I would not have had a second thought about it. I interviewed with the Ops Manager I wanna say his name was blake...blaine....something like that and he will be straight up with ya. He said he couldn't hire me right then but when he had openings he would let me know and invite me to apply again. He did but I was already working elsewhere and on other projects.


----------



## ambman1989 (Dec 26, 2010)

Blake no longer works there.....for a reason. There are a lot of people on here that talk out of there asses.


----------



## EMS49393 (Dec 26, 2010)

:nosoupfortroll:

You know what they say, if you can't say anything nice (which you have clearly demonstrated in your six posts thus far) then don't say anything.

You are not being productive.  It may be time for you to find another place to troll.


----------



## ambman1989 (Dec 26, 2010)

And your butting in why, mr. Pensylvania you don't even know what were talking about.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2010)

Since it's the time of year that we are all supposed to be kind to everyone, here is my version of it.

Knock it off or become the focus of my complete and undivided attention.


----------



## ambman1989 (Dec 26, 2010)

O?K? and.....


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 26, 2010)

ambman1989 said:


> O?K? and.....



is it your time of the month or is this attitude normal?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2010)

That's enough.


----------

